# Element TSC 2005 mit Carbon-Hinterbau ?



## schleifstein (14. Juni 2005)

hallo zusammen !

hat jemand von euch mit dem 2005er TSC schon erfahrungen gemacht bzw. es bestellt und wartet drauf ? 

was denkt ihr, wie das bike sich fährt in sachen steifigkeit, stabilität, komfort etc. ? hat ja jetzt "nur noch" 80mm federweg. 

welche gabel wäre hierfür die beste ? fox terralogic 80mm ??

lg


----------



## hugo2005 (23. Juni 2005)

Ich fahre das Element TSC 2004 mit Terralogic 100mm und bin begeistert. Lediglich die Lager des Hinterbaus knarzen ab und zu. Aber Brunox hilft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ctwitt (23. Juni 2005)

Kupferpaste ist auch sehr gut gegen Geräusche, auch an den Bremsbelägen.


----------



## fritzn (23. Juni 2005)

am besten: 
paste großzügig in die ohren schmieren. 
geräusche? ade!


----------



## Ikonoklast (27. August 2005)

hier bei mir steht eins rum... fährt sich hammerfett, eigentlich kaum umgewöhnung von meinem 99er aber um welten steifer. durch den rp3 dämpfer kein wippen. ich fahrs mit ner mz marathon race, die passt perfekt zum hinterbau. insgesamt wiegts mit deus, tune und martha sl 9,8kg!!

chosen basti


----------



## Ikonoklast (27. August 2005)

so, noch en bild dazu


----------

